# Cheeky Ratty...



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Sneaking in to nick the seed dropped from the bird feeder in the garden...


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Apr 14, 2012)

bless him


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a family of rats living under my shed !!!

They are cute but I have free roaming tortoises and a dog so I am worried about the effects of rat wee

I really don't want to hurt them but I need to get rid of them

Any kind ideas please


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That is an incredible photograph!

I remember a few months back sitting in the bottom cafe at heighleygate, everyone in the window seats were oo-ing and ah-ing at all the birds on the bird feeder, while I was fascinated watching a rat coming out from under a bush, grabbing the stuff on the ground and scampering off with back under the bush. :lol2:

Rats must have hung out the celebration flags when people started to feed birds from bird feeders rather than throwing a bit of bread on the ground like the 'old days'. :lol2:


----------

